# Just ordered a 2010 Felt F95...........



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone else have this bike? Any opinions or thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Anyone else have this bike? Any opinions or thoughts?


I've only had limited exposure to a Felt F series bike, and while I liked the ride and handling, the geometry (mainly a shortish HT) was a little too aggressive for my tastes. And true to the geo numbers, it's a race bike, pure and simple.

That said, if you've been sized/ fitted by a reputable LBS and were happy with it on a test ride, it's a very well packaged bike for the money. Most Felts are, along with offering high quality, attention to details and a strong warranty.

Congrats, and post pics when you get it.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Didn't actually ride it, but rode a Scott that had much similar geometry. Shop I purchased at said I would make an appointment to get fitted and that they would spend at least 30-45 mins to get me fitted. They said they will swap out parts to make sure I get the right fit and am comfortable. So I'm not too worried about it being a racing bike. I would rather be a little more aggressive than geared mainly towards comfort. 

I want to go faster and farther than my mountain bike on the road


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Didn't actually ride it, but rode a Scott that had much similar geometry. Shop I purchased at said I would make an appointment to get fitted and that they would spend at least 30-45 mins to get me fitted. They said they will swap out parts to make sure I get the right fit and am comfortable. So I'm not too worried about it being a racing bike. *I would rather be a little more aggressive than geared mainly towards comfort. *
> 
> I want to go faster and farther than my mountain bike on the road


Understood. My main ride is a Tarmac, but none of my bikes are set up tilting the scale towards comfort. The Felt was just a shade too aggressive for my tastes. You're close to 30 years younger than I, and that matters.  

Sounds like a great LBS. I'm sure they'll fit you well on the new bike. Just don't be afraid to offer input during the process.


----------



## cjd (Aug 27, 2009)

I think that's a great first road bike. Over time you could upgrade components or if you decide you need a whole new bike in a few years, the 95 drops right into the winter/rain/backup bike role.

The geometry is more aggressive vis-a-vis other brands and if during your fitting you have reservations, then tell the LBS you want to go with something else. If you are committed to buying a new bike from them, they should be amenable to putting you on a different bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cjd said:


> I think that's a great first road bike. Over time you could upgrade components or if you decide you need a whole new bike in a few years, the 95 drops right into the winter/rain/backup bike role.
> 
> *The geometry is more aggressive vis-a-vis other brands and if during your fitting you have reservations, then tell the LBS you want to go with something else. * If you are committed to buying a new bike from them, they should be amenable to putting you on a different bike.


I agree, but if my experiences are any indication and fit is close, it's possible that simply swapping out the stem for a less aggressive angle/ shorter length will be all that's required for the OP.


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Apr 1, 2010)

I to was looking at felt f-95 (the Garmin edition) I loved the bike and went the next day to find out another guy had put $400 down on the bike already. So the guy said here ride this,which was a Jamis Ventura Race. Al ittle more money but better components, etc. I fell in love with it as soon as i pedaled. He made me an offer I couldn't refuse and am going to pick it up this week.

The point to my story is to test drive everything in your price range first before you make a permanent decision.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Didn't actually ride it, but rode a Scott that had much similar geometry. Shop I purchased at said I would make an appointment to get fitted and that they would spend at least 30-45 mins to get me fitted. They said they will swap out parts to make sure I get the right fit and am comfortable. So I'm not too worried about it being a racing bike. I would rather be a little more aggressive than geared mainly towards comfort.
> 
> I want to go faster and farther than my mountain bike on the road


How long till you get it? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the bike once you've broken her in. 

I'm in a very similar position to you (wanting to upgrade from my road-equipped MTB) and have one on lay-by at the moment - the wait is killing me!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Skibrett3211 said:


> I to was looking at felt f-95 (the Garmin edition) I loved the bike and went the next day to find out another guy had put $400 down on the bike already. So the guy said here ride this,which was a Jamis Ventura Race. Al ittle more money but better components, etc. I fell in love with it as soon as i pedaled. He made me an offer I couldn't refuse and am going to pick it up this week.
> 
> The point to my story is to test drive everything in your price range first before you make a permanent decision.




I only test rode two bikes, a Felt Z100 and a Scott that had similar geometry to the F95 and better components and shifters. I could tell the Z100 was more relaxed, and my arms felt different after riding the Scott. The guy said that during the fitting they swap out stems and stuff at no extra charge to make sure I am comfortable. I actually went for the F95 because of the micro.shifters. I know they are not Shimano, but I like being able to shift from the drops and the hoods. I couldn't do that on the Z100. The way I look at it is that I currently ride a 2008 Specialized Rock Hopper Disc mtn bike with entry level components (I think Alevio or something). If those entry level components are fine for me, these should be okay as well for now. If I really get into road bikes, then maybe in a few years I will look at some carbon fiber bikes which will obviously have better components. Plus I didn't ride anything that was out of my intended price range so I wouldn’t know the difference there probably is in a better bike.


----------



## buz100 (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with PJ about the geo. of this bike. It is a race geo, I personally wasn't comfortable on the bike- however it should be addressed in the fit. That said though, you have a great bike! Does yours have the team livery?



Edit: Funny you mention the micro shifters. That was one of the main selling features of the bike for me! (Although I ended up with a Allez)


----------



## tk89 (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought a 2010 Felt F95 Garmin bike a few weeks ago and pretty much love it. The bike geo is very aggressive and the frame/fork combo is fairly stiff. You will definitely feel the bumps on the road, although I haven't found it tiring or fatiguing in any way yet.

The main issue for me is the component set. As a recreational rider, the Tiagra/Sora combo is fine and the gears shift and lock on pretty well. The cost of upgrading the components or groupset, though, makes a good argument for getting a higher end Felt like the F85/F75.

As a starter bike, I couldn't be happier with my F95. It looks stunning, climbs incredibly well and for the price, you get a heck of a lot for your money, especially the terrific frame and fork combo.

That said, if you plan on racing or doing any serious training, the cost of upgrading may make you wish that you had bought a bike with at least a 105 groupset.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried the F95 at a bike shop. I really enjoyed it, it felt very comfortable for me. The one sticking point was the microshift shifters though...they shifted smooth off the bat, but the shifting got more and more difficult after I shifted the front 2 or 3 times. If you can keep the shifters in tune, it's a solid bike, IMO. Good choice!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't wait to get it. I won't be competing or racing, just want to go fast and far


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tk89 said:


> I bought a 2010 Felt F95 Garmin bike a few weeks ago and pretty much love it. The bike geo is very aggressive and the frame/fork combo is fairly stiff. You will definitely feel the bumps on the road, although I haven't found it tiring or fatiguing in any way yet.
> 
> The main issue for me is the component set. As a recreational rider, *the Tiagra/Sora combo is fine and the gears shift and lock on pretty well. *The cost of upgrading the components or groupset, though, makes a good argument for getting a higher end Felt like the F85/F75.
> 
> ...


Not arguing, but I'm not clear on why you think a 105/ 10 spd is superior if the 9 spd drivetrain shifts and performs well. I've used both 9 and 10 speed extensively and the only thing I notice out on the road is that I shift more with 10 speed and it's a little finicky because tolerances are tighter. The finishes are a little nicer (but that's subjective) and the higher end groups tend to weight a little less, but all in all the F95's drivetrain is suitable for serious cyclists (IMO). 

Remember, before there was 10 spd, racers raced 9 spd.


----------



## chase! (Feb 13, 2009)

I just put my order in on Tuesday for the orange F95. Should be ready for pick up this coming Tuesday. I'm so stoked. The only thing is that I've searched the internet high and low and could only find one picture of the orange F95 that wasn't the one on the website.

Did you purchase the orange or team color one, Dcmkx2000? If you bought the orange, could you snap some pictures and post them?

Also, let us know how much you love it!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

chase! said:


> I just put my order in on Tuesday for the orange F95. Should be ready for pick up this coming Tuesday. I'm so stoked. The only thing is that I've searched the internet high and low and could only find one picture of the orange F95 that wasn't the one on the website.
> 
> Did you purchase the orange or team color one, Dcmkx2000? If you bought the orange, could you snap some pictures and post them?
> 
> Also, let us know how much you love it!



They didn't have mine in stock. They had to order it and said the factory was out and I can't get it till late April early May. I did get the orange, I saw one in person at another shop and I really like it. I think bikes should be different and wild. Plus I like orange Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

I also went for the orange, I thought it was a bit garish at first but it grew on me very quickly. Here's a photo of it in person (not mine): https://i28.tinypic.com/rwt6c9.jpg


----------



## chase! (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, that's the only picture I could fine. It looks a lot better when the white balance is correct.









If you're feeling awesome Matt1986, you should snap some pics of yours. I'd love to see what the top part of the top tube looks like and some other angles. No pressure though.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would but alas I'm still paying mine off! I'll see if I can't take a few snaps in the store next time I swing by to make a payment though


----------



## chase! (Feb 13, 2009)

My bike was a day early. Picked it up, threw on some pedals and lights then went for a night ride. It's such a better ride then my fixed gear was. I'm completely out of shape though, so tonight starts the night that I eat healthier and ride, ride, ride.

I didn't get a chance to really take some pictures, so here's this for now.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

chase! said:


> My bike was a day early. Picked it up, threw on some pedals and lights then went for a night ride. It's such a better ride then my fixed gear was. I'm completely out of shape though, so tonight starts the night that I eat healthier and ride, ride, ride.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to really take some pictures, so here's this for now.


Dang that looks sharp! :thumbsup: 
Go tear it up (in a good way) and get lots of pictures!

/really, really likes orange bikes


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just picked mine up today. I have to say, I really think this bike looks amazing, better than anything they had in the shop. They even had to order another bc some guy saw mine and wanted one. Only rode it up and down my street so I don't really have a feel for it yet. tomorrow when I get home from work I am going to a local paved trail and having at it.

Questions.....

1) When I shift the front derailleur from the small gear up to the large gear I really have to push the shifter in far and it doesn't always shift right away. Is this common on this bike or do you guys think it just needs adjusted? 

2) I built a bike rack for the inside of my car. I always have to take off the front wheel so I can place the front forks in a Thule fork block. Will doing this every time I take my bike somewhere hurt the brakes from removing and installing my front wheel a lot?


I apologize for my lack of technical jargon, correct me at will please


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> 1) When I shift the front derailleur from the small gear up to the large gear I really have to push the shifter in far and it doesn't always shift right away. Is this common on this bike or do you guys think it just needs adjusted?
> 
> 2) I built a bike rack for the inside of my car. I always have to take off the front wheel so I can place the front forks in a Thule fork block. Will doing this every time I take my bike somewhere hurt the brakes from removing and installing my front wheel a lot?


I noticed number 1 when I did my test-drive. The shop guy basically said that it's normal for that particular shifter...but he's kind of a dweeb. I'm sure there are ways of adjusting everything in that, but I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

old_fuji said:


> I noticed number 1 when I did my test-drive. The shop guy basically said that it's normal for that particular shifter...but he's kind of a dweeb. I'm sure there are ways of adjusting everything in that, but I'm not sure what to do.



I'm going back Tuesday for a flat tire clinic, I am going to go early and ask them to adjust it. I will let you know if they fix it. 

Anything else anyone thinks I should look out for let me know.


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

I just picked up a 2009, got a really good price on it. It's the team issue, which I actually don't mind. The matte finish is cool. Sadly I have not had a chance to ride it, other than the test drive, because we just had a snow storm.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Just picked mine up today. I have to say, I really think this bike looks amazing, better than anything they had in the shop. They even had to order another bc some guy saw mine and wanted one. Only rode it up and down my street so I don't really have a feel for it yet. tomorrow when I get home from work I am going to a local paved trail and having at it.
> 
> Questions.....
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike!! (pics, please)  

I looked online and while MicroShift has manuals available, they aren't very detailed and make no mention of a trim feature (which I suspect they have) but seeing as I'm unfamiliar with these shifters, I won't speculate further. BUT... if it doesn't shift as crisply as you think it should, have the LBS adjust it. I know you just got the bike, but it's not unusual to need small adjustments to the drivetrain the first couple of hundred miles +/-.

RE; #2. No, but make it easy on yourself and adjust the brake pads out just enough so that operating the release lever will pull them back sufficiently to clear the tire for easier removal (but still operate efficiently when riding).


----------



## evrclear25 (May 3, 2010)

I am currently debating between the F95 and the Z85. Z85 is a little more $$ but you get a much better setup wth 105 all around.

Anyone have any thoughts?

This is my first road bike, but I live in colorado and want to do century rides. If the z85 worth it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

evrclear25 said:


> I am currently debating between the F95 and the Z85. Z85 is a little more $$ but you get a much better setup wth 105 all around.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> This is my first road bike, but I live in colorado and want to do century rides. If the z85 worth it?


IMO the frameset is the heart of the bike, and most people have IT longer than any components, so I would put more of an emphasis on the differences in geo than I would on components. 

If you've test ridden both bikes, you know that the "F" series is Felt's race geo, while the "Z" series is relaxed. Which you prefer riding (probably because it fits better) should be the determining factor, because a bikes geo isn't changeable, components are.


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

evrclear25 said:


> I am currently debating between the F95 and the Z85. Z85 is a little more $$ but you get a much better setup wth 105 all around.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> This is my first road bike, but I live in colorado and want to do century rides. If the z85 worth it?


I agree with PJ352, chose a frame geometry and then decide which component level you can afford. If you are planning on doing a century maybe the Z series would be better suited to your needs. If I am not mistaken the Z100 and Z85 have virtually the same frame with different components, so like PJ352 said, you can upgrade latter if you would like.


----------



## chase! (Feb 13, 2009)

Dcmkx2000: Mine shifts the same way, I think it's normal.

evrclear25: The Z series is more about comfort while the F series is more about race. I rode both z100 and the f95 before I ended up with the f95. While the z100 was easily more comfortable, I knew I would grow out of it while I'd grow into the f95. So the f95 will last me longer and that's important to me.


----------



## hokiecycler (May 14, 2010)

does anyone know why the gloss orange has been discontinued for the rest of the season? I called over 15 felt dealers today looking for the f95 52cm in orange and no one had one. When the first dealer offered to try to order one for me, he told me that the orange is no longer available. I plan on keeping this frame and building on it and would rather not get the team colors. When does felt usually release the new year of bikes? Im really considering just waiting for the 2011 bikes to come out to see if theres a better option.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

hokiecycler said:


> does anyone know why the gloss orange has been discontinued for the rest of the season? I called over 15 felt dealers today looking for the f95 52cm in orange and no one had one. When the first dealer offered to try to order one for me, he told me that the orange is no longer available. I plan on keeping this frame and building on it and would rather not get the team colors. When does felt usually release the new year of bikes? Im really considering just waiting for the 2011 bikes to come out to see if theres a better option.



They had to order mine bc the factory was out. I think the orange is sweet lookin, hope you can find one.

I figured out the shifting, all is good.


----------



## hokiecycler (May 14, 2010)

*I found her!!*



Dcmkx2000 said:


> They had to order mine bc the factory was out. I think the orange is sweet lookin, hope you can find one.
> 
> I figured out the shifting, all is good.


so after calling the 17th Felt dealer on the list from the website i FINALLY FOUND ONE!!! 

i drove out about an hour to go pick her up and got a great deal on a cycle computer and some accessories (including 2 white water bottle holders that match great)!!!

being my luck..it started thunder storming/hailing on my way home :mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hokiecycler said:


> so after calling the 17th Felt dealer on the list from the website i FINALLY FOUND ONE!!!
> 
> i drove out about an hour to go pick her up and got a great deal on a cycle computer and some accessories (including 2 white water bottle holders that match great)!!!
> 
> *being my luck..it started thunder storming/hailing on my way home *:mad2:


Yeah, but there's always tomorrow. Congrats on finding your bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

hokiecycler said:


> so after calling the 17th Felt dealer on the list from the website i FINALLY FOUND ONE!!!
> 
> i drove out about an hour to go pick her up and got a great deal on a cycle computer and some accessories (including 2 white water bottle holders that match great)!!!
> 
> being my luck..it started thunder storming/hailing on my way home :mad2:



I want white bottle holder to, what model or brand did you get? Hope you like the bike


----------



## hokiecycler (May 14, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I want white bottle holder to, what model or brand did you get? Hope you like the bike





















i got hooked up with the holders but i'll be sure to check next time i run by the shop. they're not carbon or anything, but not really a noticeable increase in weight.

ignore the pedals... lol i'm going clipless in a week or so


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a 2006 F90 that I still love as much as when Santa wife bought it for me, it has been a trouble free bike.
I have upgraded several things, a Neuvation M28 AERO 3 wheelset and Forte Kevlar tires made a huge difference, also added a full Tiagra 9 speed group set including crankset ( got this used and installed for $200.000 ) with external Ultegra bottom bracket and Cane Creek SCR 5 brakes with Kool Stop salmon pads.
It is a bike that I plan to ride proudly for years, I didn't know aggressive from relaxed handeling when I got it, all I know is FELT builds great bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

Enjoy your bike. Congrats. Is it the Garmin color scheme? That's cool.


----------



## levi6268 (Jul 28, 2011)

Let me know how the ride is. I am trying to decide between a Z100 or F95. I haven't been able to test any of them yet but did see them at the bike shop. I am doing 15-30 miles in the morning on a mtn bike set up for the rd. I would love to hear how the F95 turns out.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new felt! I have been riding a Felt F95 since OCT. I have since upgraded to Ultegra and dura parts with Fulcrum and Easton Aero 50 wheelset. I bought a new carbon race Opal but keep using the felt for training and putting major miles on it. I also have the Garmin F95 too for the old lady hehe so I do like the felts too.


----------



## levi6268 (Jul 28, 2011)

levi6268 said:


> Let me know how the ride is. I am trying to decide between a Z100 or F95. I haven't been able to test any of them yet but did see them at the bike shop. I am doing 15-30 miles in the morning on a mtn bike set up for the rd. I would love to hear how the F95 turns out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new bike very sharp looking. I got a 2011 F85 at the begining of June. Felt makes great bikes.


----------



## DrewQ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I went a test rode f95 yesterday and a Trek 2.3 and the Felt definately has more of an aggressive ride while the Trek felt smoother and more comfortable relaxed ride. But then the Trek also cost 400 dollars more. the guy I spoke with says he prefered the Felt more for his own personal ride. Im not sure what kind of ride I want. The Felt did feel a little faster though.


----------

